
New iPhone Update Reveals Apple's Sneaky Secret - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/02/06/apple-iphone-xr-xs-5g-5ge-att-speed-leak-secret-surprise/#33435419588e
======
taylodl
What's the alternative? What can Apple do to lead to less customer confusion?
Apple has no control over AT&T re-branding their mobile network as 5GE, but
presumably there's going to be a HUGE marketing campaign behind it. Now
imagine you're an AT&T mobile customer. AT&T's media blitz is telling you that
you have 5GE available now, but you look at your iPhone and see you're only
getting LTE. That customer is presumably going to go to the AT&T store or the
Apple store to figure out what's wrong. If Apple were truly evil they'd only
have the new phones display 5GE and tell that customer they need to purchase a
new phone - which is something Apple would dearly love for you to do after
this past quarter's numbers. But instead they're simply updating the network
display for ALL iPhones to match AT&T nomenclature. I think this is Apple's
most reasonable option.

